

Ask HN: is there an alternative for instagram? - aya72

something like ownCloud hosted on my own server, but not just a gallery-skript, but connected with an app to share photos easy from my phone?
What features should such a solution need?
======
aya72
As I understand openphoto you still have to store your private photos on
public cloud-services? But if I have my own server I like to store them there.
I feel better if I control who can access my photos.

------
attheodo
You can try OpenPhoto (<https://openphoto.me/>)

